# Primadonna Elite Experience ECAM650.85.MS Frother Probem Will Not Pump Milk From Jug



## unixpro (Jan 21, 2019)

Hi Everyone,

I have Primadonna Elite Experience ECAM650.85.MS that is relatively new (about 6 months) and used maybe once or twice a day. Recently I noticed a problem with frothing process in all milk based drinks - when steam is entering milk jug it's not able to lift or suck milk into jug head for frothing. As a result no milk or foam coming to the cup. Hot water and tea functions work well, water heats up.

Descaled machine after I noticed this problem, disassembled and cleaner milk jug (there was no sign of milk stone).

Any suggestions how can I further troubleshoot this?






Also could someone please advice where can I get service repair manuals for this model?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DrRSG (Jul 11, 2017)

From personal experience, one descale is sometimes not enough to remove stubborn blockages.

I found that descaling without descaler fluid first and then with descaler fluid solved my similar problem with my previous DL machine.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Clean the milk system properly.


----------



## unixpro (Jan 21, 2019)

DavecUK said:


> Clean the milk system properly.


Hi DavecUK,

Thanks fo your reply! I already disassembled milk jug and cleaned all parts. That's basically from the point when steam entering milk jug and was supposed to lift the milk. Did you mean to clean steam coupling connector and piping inside of that machine?


----------



## unixpro (Jan 21, 2019)

DrRSG said:


> From personal experience, one descale is sometimes not enough to remove stubborn blockages.
> 
> I found that descaling without descaler fluid first and then with descaler fluid solved my similar problem with my previous DL machine.


Thanks for your reply. I'll try to descale once more. As a side note - I'm using distilled water in this machine. I found out that coffee tastes much better.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

As much as you can yes.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Did you use a specialised milk cleaner? Something like Rinza


----------



## DrRSG (Jul 11, 2017)

unixpro, were you able to solve your problem?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

DrRSG said:


> unixpro, were you able to solve your problem?


Reminds me of that old joke..."like throwing a sausage down the M1"


----------



## Marmalade_Sandwich (Feb 16, 2020)

I had this exact same issue following the first descale of my Primadonna S Evo 6 weeks after purchase. After contacting Delonghi support I was advised to repeat the descale and to re-clean the milk jug. Neither worked so the machine went back to Delonghi under warranty. It came back having had a service and a replacement milk jug.

All was well until the next descale came around - and the same thing happened again! (I also noticed that the steamer wasn't working properly). Not overjoyed at the prospect of having to return the machine to Delonghi after every descale, I had a rummage on the Internet and found this thread. I also use distilled water in my machine but went through the descale process without the descaler as suggested above but using tap water. So because I wanted to flush the tap water out, I did a 'Rinse' then selected 'Hot Water' and this process seemed to bleed some air out of the system. When I went to test the milk jug again it was fine. So was the steamer.

I'm fairly convinced it was the 'rinse & hot water' to to bleed the air out that fixed it - so, as I strongly suspect the same will happen again on the next descale, I'll try that first next time and see what happens.


----------



## Achrys (Jun 17, 2019)

Check that you have good steam pressure - as this outlet is used to lift your milk. If there's no, or little pressure, you've likely a blockage. My old PrimaDonna XS had common issues with the 3-way solenoid - which resulted in 'leaking' steam pressure. So could be same/similar point of issue. 
Good luck - as it's a ball-ache to get to! Try a couple of good descales first...

And water quality is essential - hope it works out.


----------



## GreatBlack (Apr 12, 2020)

Hello Everyone,

I've just found this thread after miserably searching for a solution for my 'lack of suction in the thermal carafe' problem. I am having the exact same problem as the one in the video and it also started after descaling. I did it with DeLonghi provided descaler, did everything according to the instructions and lost the milk function. After reading thia thread, I also tried the 'rinse & hot water' method, but no joy. I will do another round of descaling and see how it goes. I am very disappointed as this machine is barely 2 months old, I bought in Germany and I am living in the UAE! I hope DeLonghi here accepts to service the machine if I cannot solve it myself.

btw, @unixpro have you been able to solve the issue? Thank you all!


----------



## Marmalade_Sandwich (Feb 16, 2020)

So, here's an update to my previous post:
My next scheduled descale came around on 14th March & guess what.. the milk jug/frother stopped working yet again as per the video in the first post. I tried the 'rinse & hot water' method that had worked for me after the previous descale, but this time all I ended up with was a lot of gurgling and a miserable splatter of vaguely milk coloured hot water. The milk just wasn't being drawn up from the carafe.
I called Delonghi service & asked for a replacement machine as this was now getting ridiculous - but they wanted me to send the machine in again, so off it went on the 20th March for the second time. I got it back yesterday (17th April) & it is now working fine again (but plus a few scratches that weren't there before).
The notes in the 'Care and cleaning' booklet that came back with it said that the machine had been dismantled & the components tested. It had been descaled again (the 7th in in its 6 month life - almost 2 of which it has been at Delonghi) and they replaced the milk jug - again.

So GreatBlack, I feel your pain and wish you the very best of luck with your machine - please post back if you get anywhere. I will update here when the next descale comes around.


----------



## elmosmos (May 17, 2020)

hi,

for the sake of good sharing

i had the same issue with ecam 510.55.m

first thing and most important, do not mess up to get things worse, your machine is super fine and you have not lost your money, i was about to tamper things up out of frustration.

after the first descale, i had the same problem.

i dont know how it got fixed but i will say here what exactly happened as i remember it.

after tampering and i even disassembled it risking loss of warranty.

i decided to pu lt back my previous machin and send this to the maintenance.

before sending, i emptied the water circuit, although i did it before without use, but i did empty it before taking it to my car,

arrived to the maintenance and while illustrating what happened and the man making coffee for me to illustrate what the problem is, he obviously filled the tank, filled the carafe, but first he installed the steam nozzle and make it hot water, i asked him he said the machin requested it to fill the empty tubes, then removed it and installed the carafe, and voila, the machine sucks up all water from the carafe and i went back home.

don't ask me for reasons because i am a normal user who was about to lose 17000 egp, which can do way more than what its price in usd can do.


----------



## CG97 (Sep 2, 2020)

Just done my first descale on a 2 month old Primadonna Elite 650.85 and having the exact same issue as the initial post/video, done a second and the issue persists. Will be in touch with them tomorrow.

Whats the 'Rinse & Hot water sorry'?


----------



## Cat (Aug 19, 2020)

How did you get on with delonghi? Any suitable advise to fix.

my machine is about 10 years old and has just started doing this 😫 can't work it out.


----------



## Row (Jan 13, 2021)

I have the same exact problem after descaling my brand new machine. After reading the comments in this forum, I have done the descaling multiple times...I wish I found this forum before buying the machine in Nov 2020...I bought the Prima Donna Elite Ecam 650.85.

Now seems like I have no choice but to bring the machine to the service center in Singapore


----------



## mkelly789 (Jan 18, 2021)

Row said:


> I have the same exact problem after descaling my brand new machine. After reading the comments in this forum, I have done the descaling multiple times...I wish I found this forum before buying the machine in Nov 2020...I bought the Prima Donna Elite Ecam 650.85.
> 
> Now seems like I have no choice but to bring the machine to the service center in Singapore


 One way I have resolved this was circling through "hot milk" deliveries but with no suction tube in the carafe. I.e. an empty jug and lid only. I went from no froth to max froth- twice- no suction tube connected- and its working like new again.


----------



## Aziz (Feb 21, 2021)

My one month old Primadonna was having the same problem too after descaled for the first time. The frother did not produce milk. Water came out with the steam from the steamer. After reading all the comments above, I have tried almost all that was recommended. My final try was to descale it for the second time before sending it to the dealer for repair. Yes I was a bit hesitant to send it as I don't want any scratches to my coffee machine when I get it back. This time I just used mineral water. I was almost in tears that frothy milk came out like how it was before.


----------

